# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Coastal storm coming

## andynap

Tonight and tomorrow. Batten down.

----------


## JEK

Al Roker beat you to the headline by an hour and a half.

----------


## MIke R

Needs to be outta here by the weekend.....takin the boat to its winter bed on Sunday weather permitting

----------


## PIRATE40

I don't understand...no one down here puts their boat away.....what is this winter thing ye talk of????

----------


## MIke R

very funny.......I need four seasons.......its a good thing putting  the boat away.....bring  on fall!!!

----------


## andynap

> Al Roker beat you to the headline by an hour and a half.



Well I don't watch the Today Show and I don't see him posting here.

----------


## JEK

Just an observation that there are other ways to get death notices and weather warnings than reading your posts :)

----------


## amyb

I always thought is does not rain on the Jewish High Holy Days.

----------

